# Welche Ruten & Rollen habt ihr so?



## pfefferladen (30. Dezember 2010)

So wie es aussieht ist das ja ein "Thema".
Ich mach mal den Anfang mit dem "Posing".:vik:

Karpfen:
2x Pelzer MTX 12" 3lbs
2x Shimano Super Baitrunner XTEA8000 / 0,40mono

Dead Bait bzw. leichte Karpfenruten:
2x Greys Prodigy Specimen 12" mit 1,5 bzw. 2lbs Spitzenteil
2x Daiwa Capricorn 3500 / 0,28 bzw. 0,35 mono je nach Bedarf

Waller:
2x Mantikor Waller Kralle 3,0m
2x Daiwa Opusbull 5500 bzw. 6000 / 0,58 geflochten

Match:
1x Mosella Prestige Günther Horler 3,90m -30gr.
1x Daiwa Caldia X 3000 / 0,20 mono sinking Line

Feeder:
1x Mosella Xedion Evo Cast 3,75-4,20m -110gr.
1x Shimano Technium FB 6000 / 0,28mono

Spinruten:
1x Shimano Speedmaster Mort Manie 2,70m 50-100gr
1x Daiwa Capricorn 4000 / 0,19 bzw. 0,30 geflochten je nach Bedarf

1x Jenzi Avalon Eizeit 2,70m 100-200gr.
1x Daiwa Capricorn 4000 / 0,30 geflochten

1x Jenzi Mitzuki Muskie H 3,0m 40-80gr.
1x Jenzi Mitzuki Jerk Bait 2,1m 20-65gr.
2x Shimano Aspire FA 4000 / 0,19 geflochten

1x Mantikor Nakama Spin 1,98m 7-28gr
1x Daiwa Exceler 2500E / 0,15 geflochten

Das sind so die Combos die ich regelmäßig in den Fingern habe.

Na dann....legt mal los.


----------



## stephan148 (30. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Welche Ruten & Rollen habt ihr so?*

Spinnfischen: 
Berkley Cherrywoodspin 2,74meter 9-28 gr
Shimano Sienna 2500 FD

Posenangeln:
Silverman master 4,00meter 10-30 meter
Sänger Specitec Runner RX8

Stipprute:
Hersteller unbekannt 5 meter


----------



## zxmonaco (30. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Welche Ruten & Rollen habt ihr so?*

abu Garcia Rocksweeper 2,74
illex ashura lightning bolt 2.10
Abu garcia Rocksweeper 1,83
Berkley pulse 7-20
Penn Powerstix 40-90


----------



## Lorenz (30. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Welche Ruten & Rollen habt ihr so?*

Skelli  I   3m,8-32g
Skelli II  1,8m  6-18g
             Skelli II 1,8m 8-35g

Fenwick Seahawk Pro 3m   25-125g
Black Cat Funstick
2xUnicat Warlock I   3m
2xRhino DF Big Fish 2,85m

4 Applause/Arc
2 Spinfisher
Unicat Warlock 80
Daiwa Emblem 5500

Bespult mit PowerPro 8 bis 65lbs oder 0,60mm Climax


----------



## xxxtside (30. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Welche Ruten & Rollen habt ihr so?*

spinnfischen:

- harrison vhf 2,7m 5-30g
- uli beyer baitjigger h 2,7m -75g
- shimano speedmaster ax mort manie 2,7m 50-100g
- hs signature allround 2,5m 20-50g
- fenwick s2 1,98m 7-21g
- garbolino aquila 2,01m 10-40g
- exori jerk club 1,83m 50-150g

- shimano fireblood 2500fa
- shimano aspire 2500fa
- shimano technium 2500fb
- shimano rarenium 4000fa
- shimano curado 201dhsv
- abu cardinal 704lx

bespult mit stroft gtp, power pro, spiderwire ultracast, climax, tuff line xp


----------



## rhinefisher (30. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Welche Ruten & Rollen habt ihr so?*

Das ist nicht leicht.
DAM: 13 Sumo/Hypron Ruten - die sind richtig gut.
        2 Tele Fino
        1 "Die Forellenrute"
        2 kurzgeteile Tele mit 150gr WG
       1 4m Ministippe - die ist auch sehr gut.
        2 Forrester Fly in 5/6 und 7/8 - sehr gut.
       2 Para Spin in 3m und 25-50gr 

Balzer: 2 MX5 Allround - nicht so gut.
         1 recht teure Telestippe in 390cm - auch nicht so gut.

Penn: 4 Nevercrack Bootsruten
         2 NC "Bank Cat" in 270 - die finde ich alle richtig gut.
        1 "millenium boat" 50-400gr in 3m
YAD: "Kansas" in 3m und 50-180gr - richtig gut.
Spro: Karpfenrute in 360 und 2,5lbs 
        30lbs und 50lbs Bootsrute - eher nicht
Dega: Dorschspin in 240cm - nie wieder.
Shimano: 2 STC Karpfenruten in 3lbs - richtig geil!
            Nexave Bolo bis 40gr - recht brauchbar.
Sänger: Master Picker in 270 - recht gut.
Browning: Syntec Feeder bis 180gr - brauchbar.
Prologic: 2 Enduro in 2,75lbs - sehr gut.
Daiwa: Samurai Spin in 20-40gr in 240cm
           Karpfenrute in 2,5lbs
Cormoran: Red Pilk Strong - nicht schlecht.
Moritz: Fat Boy bis 1000gr - unbrauchbar.
         2 Vienna Power Cast in 390cm - sehr gut.
Carbolino Colibri in 450cm - richtig gut.
2 Exotic Surf bis 800gr - sehr gut.
Jetzt fällt mir erstmal nix mehr ein.. .

Rollen
DAM. je 3 Quick Royal in 3500 und 5500 - sehr gut.
Penn: 2 6500, 3 7500, 1 8500 und 2 9500 - US Ware und sehr gut.
         1 16 VSX - Spitze.
Shimano: 7 Stradic, 4 TwinPower, 2 Baitrunner 10000 GTE, 1 Power Aero, 1 Ultegra, 1 Rarenium, - alle sehr gut.
        1 Nexave, 1 Aero Cast und 1 Symetre - alle brauchbar.
ABU; 1 10000ca und 1 6500c3 - beide brauchbar.
Loop: 1 CLWC 5/8 und eine CLWC 8/12 - richtg geil weil aus Lexan.
Daiwa:1 GS9 - sehr robust.
Jetzt fällt mir auch hier nichts mehr ein.. .
Petri#h


----------



## apollo2233 (30. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Welche Ruten & Rollen habt ihr so?*

Hallo,

Pulse 1,90m 5-20g
Pulse 2,18m 15-40g
Infinity Q 2,10m 3-15g

Infinity Q Zaion 3000
Certate 2500
#h


----------



## Tate (30. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Welche Ruten & Rollen habt ihr so?*

Daiwa Powermesh 2,70m 10-35gr
Daiwa R´nessa 3000
Stroft GTP R1 grau

Cormoran X-Power S 2,70m 28-84gr
Daiwa Certate 4000
Stroft GTP R3 pink / Stroft GTP R2 blau

Sportex Seastar Pilk 2,70m 100-200gr
Daiwa Saltiga 4500H
Stroft GTP R5 blau

Balzer Köhler Jerk Spin 120 2,10m 30-120gr
Shimano Stella 5000SW
Power Pro 15lbs rot

Daiwa Catalina Power Pilk 225 2,25m 80-300gr
Daiwa Catalina 4500H
Jerry Brown 20lbs weiss

Daiwa Catalina Jig Stick 175 1,75m 90-250gr
Ambassadeur Revo Toro 61 HS LH
Power Pro 15lbs rot

Daiwa Tanacom Bull 2,10m 300-800gr
Daiwa Saltist LW 40A
Power Pro 40lbs gelb


----------



## Bluna74 (19. Januar 2011)

*AW: Welche Ruten & Rollen habt ihr so?*

Rute >> Balzer Carbo Ace Pro 2,40m
Rolle >> Shimano Technium 4000 FA


----------



## Nolfravel (19. Januar 2011)

*AW: Welche Ruten & Rollen habt ihr so?*

Handmade Tusk- Shimano Technium 4000 FB + Slam Penner 260

Selfmade MHX 0.5-5gr ( Blank steht hier, ist bis zum 1.3 aufgebaut) - Shimano Stradic Ci4 2500 F(bestellt, kommt am 1.2)

Berkley Urban Spirit Cast 5-12gr- Abu Revo Premier

Berkley Skeletor 2-12gr- Shimano Rarenium 3000 SFA

Shimano Yasei Aori 9-15gr- 2500er Twinpower FC

Abu Enticer pro Match- Shimano Exage 2500 FB



Gruß,

Jan Peter


PS: und dann noch 2 Tele-Forellenteich-Ruten mit Rollen die auch zum Feedern missbraucht werden:q


----------



## el-roberto (19. Januar 2011)

*AW: Welche Ruten & Rollen habt ihr so?*

Spro HS Softbait Specialist 2,70
Konger Tiger Crossmax 2,40
Penn Overseas SW Spin 3,00
Balzer Cassia Jerk 1,80
Shakespeare Zenith Power Pilk 2,70
Wft Waveblaster 30lbs
Exori Thor 50lbs

Ryobi Ecusima 3000
DAM Quick A-Head 4000
Penn Slammer 260, 360
Penn 321 GT2
Yad Royal Blue
Abu Garcia Pro Max
Abu Garcia Cardinal SW 7000

und ne ganze Menge no-name Gedöns, was mich aber bisher beim Aalangeln nicht im Stich gelassen hat.


----------



## Kotzi (19. Januar 2011)

*AW: Welche Ruten & Rollen habt ihr so?*

Spinncombos:
Rocksweeper XH 2.85 - da will ich mir in Japan ne Bradia für schießen
Sportex Black stream- Red Arc
Team Daiwa Zillion 103 HL - da hol ich mir noch was kleines für, aber noch keine ahnung was.

@ Jan-Peter, an den 0.5 - 5 Gramm stecken gehört doch eher etwas in der gewichtsklasse presso oder?


----------



## Kotzi (19. Januar 2011)

*AW: Welche Ruten & Rollen habt ihr so?*

http://bass.jp/reel.php?c=reel&mode=detail&uid=4960652740173

http://www.excite-webtl.jp/world/en...rl/presso_1003/index.html&wb_lp=JAEN&wb_dis=2


----------



## TimmyWalker (19. Januar 2011)

*AW: Welche Ruten & Rollen habt ihr so?*

Ruten:

Balzer Diabolo VI (Jerkbaitrute) 1,95m Wg. 45-125g
Rozemeijer Master Selection Easy Jerk 1,95m Wg. 25-50
Jenzi Mitsuki Muskie 2,70m Wg. 30-80g
Paladin Black Bull Fly 2,55m AFTMA 5-6
Classic Top-Rod IV 2,80m Wg. -200g
Balzer Modul Sic Tip 2,40 + 2 Spitzen
Shimano TC10 300GF 3,00m Wg. 5-10g
Sportex Carbon Fibre 3,65m Wg. 30-60g
D.A.M. Allround 150 3,00m Wg. 50-150g
Exori Trout Specialist 3,60m Wg. 10-30g
Eurocor Stipprute 3,00m
Quantum Crypton 2,10m Wg. 2-15g
Alte D.A.M Rute ohne Daten

Rollen:

Abu Black Max (Baitcast)
Balzer Metallica HC 4000L (Baitcast)
Shimano Sedona 4000
Orvis Clearwater Classic III (Fliegenrolle)
Zebco Cool ITS 130 RD
Spro Nectron DTX Special
D.A.M Quick CBI 60
Okuma Impact IM80
Zebco Cool Intense 530
D.A.M Quick 248

Gruß |wavey:


----------



## weserwaller (19. Januar 2011)

*AW: Welche Ruten & Rollen habt ihr so?*



TimmyWalker schrieb:


> Rozemeijer Black Max (Baitcast)



ist die nicht von ABU #c


----------



## TimmyWalker (19. Januar 2011)

*AW: Welche Ruten & Rollen habt ihr so?*

Ups verschrieben 
Schon geändert#6


----------



## pfefferladen (20. Januar 2011)

*AW: Welche Ruten & Rollen habt ihr so?*

Kleines Update: 

Jenzi Eiszeit 100-200gr 2,7m
mit Blue Arc 755

Shimano Mort Manie 50-100gr 2,7m
mit Capricorn 4000

Shimano Aspire CX 10-40gr 2,7m
mit Aspire FA 4000

Daiwa Infinity Q 3-18gr 2,7m
mit Exceler 2500E


----------



## HD4ever (20. Januar 2011)

*AW: Welche Ruten & Rollen habt ihr so?*

ca. 25-28 Ruten .... ca 15-16 Rollen mehr oder weniger im Einsatz


----------



## Felipe95 (20. Januar 2011)

*AW: Welche Ruten & Rollen habt ihr so?*

Sportex Black Stream-Allround-Spinnrute
Shimano Beastmaster-BX DS-Dropshotrute und leichte Spinnrute
Exori X-Projekt 3 2.0-hauptsächlich fürn Forellensee
Chub Outkast-zum Karpfen,Stör,Hecht,Zander und Aal angeln
Shimano Catana Spinning- Allrounder...mal forellenteich,mal Friedfisch usw.
Jenzi Fantasi ICE-zum eisangeln
Berkley Pulse Spin- für UL Bereich barsch und forelle (bestellt)
+ 2 allroundruten von privatmarken von angeldomäne

Shimano Exage 1000 FB
Shimano Nexave 2500 FB
Penn Sargus 3000 
Ryobi Ecusima 3000
Ryobi Applause 3000
Oluma Powerliner 865
Ouantum Hyper Cast Carp
Spro Passion 740
Comoran Rodeon


----------



## barschkönig (20. Januar 2011)

*AW: Welche Ruten & Rollen habt ihr so?*

2x Quantum Smart Carp

2x Penn Sargus 8000

1x Chub Outcast Stalker

1x Shimano Baitrunner ST FA 2500

1x Shimano Sienna 1000 FB

1x Arbolino Sarrans Spinnrute


----------



## schelle85 (21. Januar 2011)

*AW: Welche Ruten & Rollen habt ihr so?*

Cormoran Black Bull S 7-21g
Shimano Exage 1000 FB

Cormoran Black Bull S Jerkbait 40-80g
Spro Red Arc 9000 Baitcast LH

Penn Millenium Spin New Concept 20-40g 
Shimano Technium FB 2500

WFT Sea Spin 50-100g
Shimano Technium FC 4000

Penn Overseas Traveller 40-80g
Spro Red Arc 10400

Shimano Aspire CX 270 XH 50-100g
Shinano Twinpower FC 4000

Abu Wildwater Lofoten 12-20lb
Avet SX 5,3 LH

Alle Rollen sind mit Berkley Fireline oder Fireline XDS in 
verschiedenen stärken bespult


----------



## Torsk_SH (21. Januar 2011)

*AW: Welche Ruten & Rollen habt ihr so?*

Alles auf zu zählen wäre jetzt ein bisschen zu viel aber meine beiden Lieblinge sind aktuell:

Rocksweeper 901 mit 4er Shimano TwinPower FC

und fürs Grobe 

Shimano Aspire Multipilk mit Sargus 4 o. 5 je nach Gusto

Ach ja, und im mentalen Glaskasten noch eine "der" Quantum Crypton Manie Peitschen :l


----------



## pfefferladen (21. Januar 2011)

*AW: Welche Ruten & Rollen habt ihr so?*



Torsk_NI schrieb:


> Ach ja, und im mentalen Glaskasten ... :l



Den kenne ich gut.Der plagt mich auch immer. :q


----------



## anglermeister17 (22. Januar 2011)

*AW: Welche Ruten & Rollen habt ihr so?*

Da hier auch Match- und Karpfenruten erwähnt werden, bzw. danach gefragt wird: Wäre es ncht sinnvoller, das Thema nach "Angeln Allgemein" zu verschieben? Zudem hätten wir die Frage nach den Spinnruten bzw. "Combos" ja mit voller Bandbreite in diversen anderen Threads abgedeckt ( also "Combos zum UL/ ML/ M/ MH/ H- Fischen" oder so ähnlich heissen die Threads jeweils wohl ). Wäre nur mal so ne Idee, als Anregung zu vertsehen, NICHT als Aufforderung! Will ja keinen Stress hier am frühen Morgen


----------



## Torsk_SH (22. Januar 2011)

*AW: Welche Ruten & Rollen habt ihr so?*

Stimmt, ist verschoben.


----------



## Piet81 (15. Februar 2011)

*AW: Welche Ruten & Rollen habt ihr so?*

Zwar alles schon ein wenig älter:

Ruten:
Quantum Hypercast Spin M  WG:10-40g
Zebco Hypercast MH  WG:30-60g
Kott fritid Tai Pan  WG:79-120g
Dega Weltmeister Seatwister WG bis 180g
DAM Sumo HiSurf   WG:100-200g
Shimano NEXAVE Surf BX  WG bis 250g

Rollen:
Zebco Topic FX 640
ABU Stealth ST 6000
DAM Quick SEL 355 FD
DAM Quick ZRI 465
Daiwa Emblem-S 5500T

Beste Grüße


----------



## PikeHunter_Fabi (15. Februar 2011)

*AW: Welche Ruten & Rollen habt ihr so?*

Ein wenig älter? Stimmt...nen knapper Monat ist lang..

Und zum Thema, vor kurzem dazu gekommen:

Ne Drachkovitch Power Manié mit ner Daiwa TD R4

Gruß Fabi


----------



## angelpfeife (15. Februar 2011)

*AW: Welche Ruten & Rollen habt ihr so?*

Spinnfischen:
Ruten: Daiwa Powermesh 2.70m 60gr
          Mitchell Elite Spin 2.37m 50gr
          Abu Vendetta Spin 2.10m 15gr

Rollen: Daiwa Exceller Plus 2500
          Shimano Stradic gtm-rb 2500
          Shimano Exage 1000

Dann noch 2 Karpfenruten fürs Allround Grundangeln und diverse andere Ruten+Rollen die sich im Laufe der Jahre angesammelt haben|uhoh::q


----------



## Streber (15. Februar 2011)

*AW: Welche Ruten & Rollen habt ihr so?*

So, dann will ich auch mal.

Zusammen mit meinem "angelverrücktem " Mann haben wir folgende Ruten und Rollen:

Viel zu viel.


----------



## decl23 (15. Februar 2011)

*AW: Welche Ruten & Rollen habt ihr so?*

3x Greys Torsion
3xDaiwa Windcast Z5500

Shimano BeastMaster 2,10m
Shimano Exage 4000


----------



## Backfire (17. Februar 2011)

*AW: Welche Ruten & Rollen habt ihr so?*

ROLLEN



3x ABU-Garcia Cardinal 305FR 

2x TICA Rage LA 8000R 

2x Browning Force Feeder extreme 760

2x Shakespeare Ambidex XT 35 

1x ABU-Garcia Cardinal 304 

1x Shimano Catana 2500 

1x DAIWA Procaster 2000X 

1x Shimano Seido 3000SFA 

1x Penn Atlantis 2000 

1x IKON Racer 1000 

2x Cormoran Rodeo GT 4000

1x Balzer Oyster 350BR 




RUTEN

1x FOX Warrior XT Heavy-Feeder 425cm
1x Team DAIWA Heavy-Feeder 420H 420cm
1x ABU-Garcia Phazer Pro Medium/Heavy-Feeder 390cm
2x SPRO Explorer Medium/Heavy-Feeder 390cm
1x Colmic Glamour 500 500cm 10-30gr. Wg.
1x Sportex exclusive Match 390cm 8-16gr. Wg.
1x Jenzi Avalon Muskie H 300cm 25-75gr. Wg.
1x DAIWA Shogun 320cm 15-50gr. Wg.
1x ASTUCiT Power Manie 270cm 20-60gr. Wg.
2x Sänger Pro-T 90 Allround 330cm 30-90gr. Wg.
1x FOX Trekker 360cm 2.75lbs
1x Ugly Sapphire Boat 210cm 50lbs
1x Sänger StarTec Stipp 700 700cm
3x Spro Prion Power Carp 360cm 2.5lbs 
1x Berkley Skeletor II 240cm 15-40gr. Wg.

Ein buntes Sammelsurium


----------



## Destrudo (17. Februar 2011)

*AW: Welche Ruten & Rollen habt ihr so?*

e21 Carrot Stick CLTX-701XH-F-C 		7’ 0”  		XHVY 		FAST 		1/2-2 1/4oz.  		12-30lb.  		3.9ozs.

Daiwa Viento


----------

